# Need some help getting to Ossabaw for our hog hunt. Directions



## Semi-Pro (Jan 31, 2015)

Need to know the closest ramp to launch, and a map with trail if possible. we will be going over on the public hunt in a couple of weeks. Time to leave with tide as well ,Leaving on wed 18th a.m. Taking a 17' aluminum boat. I was thinking Ft mcalister or skidaway island so our truck would be safe and it would be free with my pass. but open to all options.We do not have lifting eyes so Kilkenny is not an option. Thanks. need to get to the dock/ check in station


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 31, 2015)

I will also be using fort mcalister, looks closest besides using kilkennys but i dont have lifting eyes either, mcalister starts in the ogeechee river then turn right on bear river to the south part of ossabaw island into newell creek from the maps ive seen


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 1, 2015)

I was hoping someone has some trails on their gps they could post. and a closer ramp. I called the ft. and they said 15 miles. Also concerned about any oyster beds or sandbars we need to watch out for. I am sure it will be no problem but I like to be as prepared as possible. Thanks


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 1, 2015)

Demries Creek may be closer  The red bird creek also is closer then Ossabaw  

you should be ok but the sandbars can be tricky if you dont have a chart and good depth finder


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 2, 2015)

try to run a trip out there ahead of the hunt maybe?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 2, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> try to run a trip out there ahead of the hunt maybe?



Ramp is 5 hrs. away from the house


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

Better check the forecast before heading this way, for both going to and coming back. If you're going into Newell, it can get very rough, especially when the tide is fighting the wind. I've seen 4 footers there before


----------



## kelbro (Feb 2, 2015)

One note on getting into Newell Creek,  take a look at it on Google earth,  you will see there is some shoaling just before you get to the creek mouth and it comes into the bay pointing toward the ocean side, you have to make a big wide loop and go into the mouth almost coming in from the ocean side. And be aware Jacob's creek is just up the way, it's pretty easy to miss Newell and end up in Jacob's. Not saying I've done it of course.


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING (Feb 3, 2015)

This time of year, weather is key. 17ft AL boat will beat you to death in a little chop. The winds have been horrible and making either choice Florida Passage through FT McAlister or crossing ST Cats into Newell are very dangerous. You will be moving across big bodies of water in multiple directions and if you don't have a GPS and Depth Finder don't even load the boat. You will be making calls to the Coast Guard stranded. Depending on date, I can take you, as long as I get to shoot a hog. It you have a 17 ft boat YOU CAN PICK UP AND TRAILER ON YOUR ON, you might be able to drop and load somewhere on Belle Island Rd. You didn't hear that from me. OR call Mark Lewis and he can take you across for a fee.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 3, 2015)

Tie your boat to the dock and not a post


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 4, 2015)

All great advice, thanks


----------



## wray912 (Feb 5, 2015)

all of the noaa charts are online now 11511 is the chart for Ossabaw shows a lot of info on these maps

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/PDFs/PDFs.shtml


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 5, 2015)

wray912 said:


> all of the noaa charts are online now 11511 is the chart for Ossabaw shows a lot of info on these maps
> 
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/PDFs/PDFs.shtml



This is exactly what i needed. Is this at high tide? Thanks, and I can see the point at the mouth if the creek that we need to avoid.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 6, 2015)

If i am reading right high tide is at 10:38 am.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 6, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> If i am reading right high tide is at 10:38 am.







02/18 Wed 01:30 AM  -1.39 L  
02/18 Wed 07:35 AM  8.5 H  
02/18 Wed 02:08 PM  -1.44 L  
02/18 Wed 07:51 PM  8.11 H  
02/19 Thu 02:24 AM  -1.67 L 


http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/no...erval=highlow&format=Submit&Stationid=8673437


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 6, 2015)

yep I was wrong and that is perfect, I must of been looking at old data or something. Thanks for all the help that should do it.


----------



## GLS (Feb 9, 2015)

The Skidaway Island/ Intercoastal Waterway option might put you closer to the State/Family Dock on the north end, but Green Island sound is big water over 1000 yards wide from the north end of CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored's Gate ( a needless censor as this is the offical name of the passage and is the opposite of Heaven's Gate) to the other side.  Northeasters or even a Southeaster, wind against tide, can make your life miserable in a flatbottomed boat.  I've been in big and small boats on this passage and there have been times I wished I hadn't.  This is the season for Northeasters.  The lay of Green Island Sound is a NW/SE run.  As as has been said, it can be brutal, unsafe conditions for small boats from any direction.


----------



## kelbro (Feb 9, 2015)

We cannot use the state/family dock.  All hunters must go in on the south dock on Newell Creek.  Unless they have changed things.


----------



## GLS (Feb 10, 2015)

kelbro said:


> We cannot use the state/family dock.  All hunters must go in on the south dock on Newell Creek.  Unless they have changed things.


Gotcha.  Probably not changed.


----------



## Cobb Man (Feb 11, 2015)

If you get a north west wind or a north east wind blowing over 10 mph. it's going to be rough as h#ll leaving from fort mac or demrie creek in a boat that small loaded down. I'd suggest leaving from kilkkenny marina closest location from point a to b. I see guys do it all the time in small boats 17-20 ft. Last few days have been nice but all that will change next week on the moon problay will have back to back fronts the way the temps look.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 15, 2015)

We cant use Kilkenny ( no eyelets on the boat  ) I think we will be fine leaving from the Fort. The wind will be at our back and we will be leaving just after high tide. It is a 17' aluminum v hull. Winds aren't going to pick up bad till wed. afternoon. I am assuming the florida passage will be fairly calm. which will be the majority of the ride.


----------

